# Snow For Sale !!!



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Real Snow for Sale, get it while it's hot.....Well Cold !!!

You guys got to check this out !!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/GENUINE-NORTHEA...0QQihZ003QQcategoryZ88433QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Real-SNOW-Balls...66QQihZ013QQcategoryZ3237QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

But wait you can also buy ICE:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ICE-STORM-07-Re...9QQihZ016QQcategoryZ88433QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

How About Famous Snow ??

http://cgi.ebay.com/Malibu-Snow-Rea...89QQihZ005QQcategoryZ1467QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

